# Crank shaft clicking at low rpm



## TfocIII (Aug 30, 2021)

I own a 2020 Roubaix Sport. It is eight months old. When I start my rides I get a clicking sound from my crank shaft. I can feel it mostly on my left pedal. As I pick up speed the clicking goes away. 
Took the bike to the lbs in Wilmington, NC. Two months ago. Mechanic said the crank wasn’t assembled correctly and he took it apart and reassembled. The clicking went away for a week or so, but it is now back. Is this a known quality defect of the bike? Do I have to live with it or can it be fixed?


----------



## disgustipated (Nov 3, 2020)

It's definitely not "normal" for your bicycle to make a clicking noise. However, it is very common and can be a giant pain in the ass to track down the cause. Since the bike is super new, I'd keep taking to where you bought it and hopefully they'll get it sorted out. I've dealt with lots of mystery clicks/pops/creaking etc. There have been many times when I was certain that it was coming from one area only to find out it was something completely unrelated. Chain ring bolts are a repeat offender on my mountain bike. My road bike is doing something similar to what you describe and I'm just putting off tearing everything apart to find the cause. I did a century ride saturday and had to turn up my headphones to keep from losing my mind hahaha. Good luck.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

could be the left pedal


----------



## TfocIII (Aug 30, 2021)

aclinjury said:


> could be the left pedal


It’s been taken off and reinstalled twice


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

TfocIII said:


> It’s been taken off and reinstalled twice


if a pedal is going bad and it's clicking, reinstalling it will not fix the clicking.
if you can borrow another pedal to temporarily use, then you can determine if the clicking is from the pedal or not.

bottom bracket clicking is common though. This is because of loose manufacturing tolerance. If you're one of the unlucky ones to have a frame with loose tolaerance, well then good luck in fixing the bb clicking. If the bb is a pressfit type, you can solve this buying a Hambini bb where the entire bb is one solid aluminum cylinderical tube, thus eliminiting all loose freeplay associated with bb cups and bb shell. However, Hambini bb is not cheap.


----------



## TfocIII (Aug 30, 2021)

Have a new set of pedals already installed. Still clicking


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Extra cable on the FD sticking into the crank, you already checked that though.


----------



## roomservicetaco (Oct 14, 2008)

Copied!


aclinjury said:


> if a pedal is going bad and it's clicking, reinstalling it will not fix the clicking.
> if you can borrow another pedal to temporarily use, then you can determine if the clicking is from the pedal or not.
> 
> bottom bracket clicking is common though. This is because of loose manufacturing tolerance. If you're one of the unlucky ones to have a frame with loose tolaerance, well then good luck in fixing the bb clicking. If the bb is a pressfit type, you can solve this buying a Hambini bb where the entire bb is one solid aluminum cylinderical tube, thus eliminiting all loose freeplay associated with bb cups and bb shell. However, Hambini bb is not cheap.



Don't necessarily need Hambini brand to get alignment on a press fit bb.

Wheels Manufacturing sells them (Wheels Manufacturing Bottom Brackets) and there are many on AliExpress, including ones with ceramic bearings for less than $40 (t.ly/GsGg).

I have used both. I find the angular contact bearings on Wheels Mfg to be the best, but ceramic Chinese bearings are excellent too. The mechanism itself is fairly simple so no risk in buying Chinese.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

roomservicetaco said:


> Copied!
> 
> 
> Don't necessarily need Hambini brand to get alignment on a press fit bb.
> ...


Don't necessarily need? This will depends on how misaligned the bb shell holes are. If the holes are a little misalighed, then Wheels Manucaturing are ok. If the holes are extreme misalighed, then Wheels BB aint gonna help because Wheels BB are not one contiguous block of aluminum like Hambini BB's are.

And I wouldn't even bother with chinese ceramic. The overriding need here is alignment, not ceramic.


----------



## Tomfoc3 (Sep 10, 2021)

disgustipated said:


> It's definitely not "normal" for your bicycle to make a clicking noise. However, it is very common and can be a giant pain in the ass to track down the cause. Since the bike is super new, I'd keep taking to where you bought it and hopefully they'll get it sorted out. I've dealt with lots of mystery clicks/pops/creaking etc. There have been many times when I was certain that it was coming from one area only to find out it was something completely unrelated. Chain ring bolts are a repeat offender on my mountain bike. My road bike is doing something similar to what you describe and I'm just putting off tearing everything apart to find the cause. I did a century ride saturday and had to turn up my headphones to keep from losing my mind hahaha. Good luck.


If only the LBS was local. Do to the bike shortage the shop is 250 miles away. So, I’m trying to work with a Specialized shop I didn’t buy the bike from.


----------

